# Halfords Touch-up Paint Base??



## Ink (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Guys 

Just a quick question.

Does anyone know if the halfords touch up kits are water based?

I've got one that thickened up and i want to thin it a little bit but im unsure what to thin it with.


Thanks


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Pretty sure it's solvent based


----------



## Ink (Sep 7, 2016)

JCoxy said:


> Pretty sure it's solvent based


Thanks for the reply 

What's the best thing to thin it with (I don't want a thinner that will attack the paint on the car...lol) ?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

you can use lighter fluid.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Halfords sell a small tin of Cellulose thinners that'll do,


----------

